

Ask HN: Which web hosting provider should I use? - 10dpd

I have a site that has around 500MB of static HTML files and a 400MB database.<p>What recommendations does HN have for:<p>1. Hosting providers
2. Large database hosting
======
benologist
Hivelocity has great prices + cloud (<http://hivelocity.net/> and
<http://hivelocity.net/specials> for dedicated server bargains)

Softlayer has great support + cloud (<http://softlayer.com>)

Heroku has a ton of convenience (<http://heroku.com>)

They can all easily provide the hardware etc necessary.

------
dylanhassinger
I love Dreamhost for bulk hosting. Here's why:

[http://dylanized.com/the-dreamhost-control-panel-is-made-
for...](http://dylanized.com/the-dreamhost-control-panel-is-made-for-digital-
entrepreneurs/)

Not sure about database size.

------
cyphersanctus
A very inexpensive and reliable option is Bluehost.com Their support is quite
good. Have used them for 7 years. I handle a lot of traffic, more than 500k
page views per month.

